# What wheels fit?



## D-man313 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a stock suspension 06 and im throwing the idea of some different wheels around. What sizes would i need that will bolt right on without no modification?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

69.5 hub with 120mm lug spacing and offset around 48mm with a 8" wheel. Wider wheels ideally have a larger offset. The rule of thumb is about half more than the increase in width (1"=25.4mm) although there is some room on the outside for less offset especially if you roll the fenders. If the hub is larger on replacement wheels you can get hub adapters.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Not sure if your GTO came with 17 or 18 inch wheels. I picked a GTO with stock 17 inch wheels. Click on the size you are looking for to see the styles we carry. You can also click on the interactive wheel system to see them on your car.

GTO Wheels

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------

